# RC64 REMOTE codes for a Yamaha RX-V2600?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It's been a while since I asked, but I'm wondering if anyone has yet to find an RC32/64 code for the Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver that provides discrete "on", "off" and volume? I've found a couple of codes that allow me to control the volume and turn it "off", but that's about it. TIA. /steve


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Steve said:


> It's been a while since I asked, but I'm wondering if anyone has yet to find an RC32/64 code for the Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver that provides discrete "on", "off" and volume? I've found a couple of codes that allow me to control the volume and turn it "off", but that's about it. TIA. /steve


Go to this site and try searching for you receiver.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Such a codeset is not possible given that the receiver requires descrete codes for On and Off. The white DirecTV remotes are not capable of this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Such a codeset is not possible given that the receiver requires descrete codes for On and Off. The white DirecTV remotes are not capable of this.


I've heard that from others, but it's not true for my Panasonic and Fujitsu displays. There are RC34/RC64 discrete on/off codes for both.

In fact, I use the DirecTV remotes whenever I need to "learn" discrete on/off's for those displays, since their own bundled remotes don't offer those signals! /steve


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I gave up trying to get my DirecTV remote to control my Yamaha and went with Harmony which handles the Yamaha without any problem. For years I used two remotes, the DirecTV remote for everything but the receiver and the receiver remote.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

My Universal WR7's and R6's handle the Yamaha just fine as well. I was just curious if anyone found any new D* Yamaha codes. /steve


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Steve said:


> I've heard that from others, but it's not true for my Panasonic and Fujitsu displays. There are RC34/RC64 discrete on/off codes for both.
> 
> In fact, I use the DirecTV remotes whenever I need to "learn" discrete on/off's for those displays, since their own bundled remotes don't offer those signals! /steve


You're talking oranges and apples here, tv's have two power keys available to them on the white remote, audio receivers do not.

And with the tv's you start with only toggle available, and find another source for the discretes. That happens all the time. But thats not the case with your yamaha, you start with discretes, and hope to find a source with a toggle. Well that source will never be a Directv remote, now or ever.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Edmund said:


> You're talking oranges and apples here, tv's have two power keys available to them on the white remote, audio receivers do not.


Didn't know they designed it that way. You'd assume since there's a discrete on/off for SAT and TV, there would be one for AV1 and AV2. Go figure. :scratchin /steve


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Yeah, Steve - I gave up on this when I first got my HR20 a few years ago. It was easier all around to just get a good universal remote that does everything I need pretty with a single button push than try to deal with the Directv remote. My Harmony 880 has handled my Yamaha a/v receiver perfectly since Day 1.


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have off, volume, and mute working... no on. As somebody already said, the issue is with the separate on/off switching they migrated to with digital receivers. All my older Yammy stuff works fine with the single A/V power switch 'cause it's a single-button on/off setup. I leave the D* and Yammy remotes within reach, only use the latter to turn everything on. After that, everything else is controlled from the D* remote when watching TV and shutting down the TV/receiver/DVR.

The code I used was one of the ones published with the RC64R or RC64RB (back-lit). Earlier versions of the remotes (2x and 3x series) did not have Yammy codes I could get to work, even with older analog receivers.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks! Yes I got as far as Mute, off and Volume also.  I have no issues, because I use my R7 remote. My wife, who likes the D* remote better, powers the system on/off with my R7, but then uses the D* remote to control everything else, including the RX-V2600 volume. /steve


----------

